# Design Software



## Seamus (Jul 29, 2006)

Now that Halloween 2006 is *finally* almost out of the way, we can move on to more important matters. 

Namely, beginning the design process for Halloween 2007. 

I was wondering if anyone knew of any planning software for home haunts (or more likely, software that could be adapted for that purpose). I have been playing around with some garden design software, but the ones that I have found didn't adapt so well to this purpose.

Any thoughts?


----------

